# Turkey fan mount question...



## WMWW (Mar 3, 2009)

Cleaning out my chest freezer and found my first Turkey Still wraped up in the bag. I guess after I moved I totally forgot all about it. I was wondering If it would be workable to put on a plaque. I shot it 3yrs. ago. I saved the tail fan,feet, and beard. I stored the fethers in two pieces of a box tape together. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Should be fine


----------

